# Bricked with no solution found...



## Mobilechrisd (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is technically "bricked" but...

First off...When I flash I always wipe data/cache/dalvik before the flash.

After flashing the latest experimental build of the Eclipse Rom basd on 904, I started have several errors so I decided to roll back to Eclipse 2.2 (902 base).

I reflashed Eclipse 2.2, rebooted the phone and noticed that all my programs/widgets/etc were still in place even after a wipe of the data. I went back into Recovery (via SafeStrap 1.07) did another wipe (no failures), rebooted and had the same state. I then went back into Recovery and tried to format /data but received an error.

I have tried to Fix Permissions twice to no avail.

I have tried to restore via the PathSave Method here: (http://www.mydroidwo...reroot-utility/). This runs through without error however I still boot up into Eclipse 904 as if I had done nothing. I have tried this several time with the same effect each time.

I have tried to use RSD via AP Fastboot with two separate 902 VXZ files and using differnet USB ports only to be greated almost immediately with the following error "Failed flashing process: 3/22 flash mbmloader "mbmloader.bin" -> Phone retured FAIL."

Each and every time I always fail to restore and am still able to boot into the Eclipse ROM (904) as if nothing was done.

I also tried to format the /system and got the same error as the attempt to format /data from recover.

I have also tried connecting to adb but geta device disconnected state and can not figure out how to remedy it.

After spending most of the day searching Google, Rootz, XDA and various other sites I am at an utter loss now.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

CD


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

Can you get back to your unsafe (stock) side?


----------



## Mobilechrisd (Mar 26, 2012)

@eye-dea

I have tried to disable SafeStrap (if that is what you mean) and it gives me indications it is disabled in the moment but as soon as I reboot it is back as if I did nothing.

Chris


----------



## Mobilechrisd (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm wondeirng if my partions are hosed and if so how do I restore them.

CD


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

PM me your gtalk name and i will help u along.


----------



## Mobilechrisd (Mar 26, 2012)

Sent. Let me know if you dont get it.

Cd


----------

